# PostgreSQL 12 package



## fluca1978 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm running 12.0-RELEASE-p9 and I cannot find any package for the stable version of PostgreSQL 12:


```
% pkg search postgresql12
pgtcl-postgresql12-2.1.1_2     TCL extension for accessing a PostgreSQL server (PGTCL-NG)
postgresql12-client-12.r1      PostgreSQL database (client)
postgresql12-contrib-12.r1     The contrib utilities from the PostgreSQL distribution
postgresql12-docs-12.r1        The PostgreSQL documentation set
postgresql12-plperl-12.r1      Write SQL functions for PostgreSQL using Perl5
postgresql12-plpython-12.r1    Module for using Python to write SQL functions
postgresql12-pltcl-12.r1       Module for using Tcl to write SQL functions
postgresql12-server-12.r1      PostgreSQL is the most advanced open-source database available anywhere
```

However, ports include 12.0 stable release, not release candidate: <https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=postgresql12&stype=all>.

I've already done 


```
% pkg clean -a
% pkg update -f
```

without any success. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 30, 2019)

[snip]

Ignore me. Didn't realise this port actually started out as the 12 beta/rc and has been updated to the release version.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2019)

Switch to the latest package branch. The update to the released 12.0 version hasn't made it into the quarterly branch.





__





						[ports] Revision 513665
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

